# QUALITY mono line



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey all

Ive noticed overwhelming advice on braid and leader, however mono has become the outcast by the looks of it. Personally i run mono because i cant afford braid. Buying leader consistently is like buying trace, and i started trolling HB'S to avoid buying so much trace as it was getting costly. I usually run 12 pound mono as i have 6600 baitcasters, but recently i bought a 5600 abu garcia C4 baitcaster and im running it on a 3-5kg shimano SSS pro, im runing short on line and im in need of some more. Oneday i will run braid but for the moment i will persist with mono. Can anybody suggest a good brand/lb that will suit my reel? Im thinking 8 pound, i prefer the line to be a fluro colour as its easy to see where its at that way. Any suggestions are welcome!

cheers

Brock


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> i prefer the line to be a fluro colour as its easy to see where its at that way. Any suggestions are welcome!


Gday Brock, mate your stuffing yourself up here, the reason for leader on braid is that fish can see the line in the fluro colours, so even if your running a fluro mono the fish will still be able to see it an you will cost yourself bites.

If your after a cheaper line option in fluro try the berkley fireline, it a fused line so not really braid but not mono either. Then use sunline vhard as the leader. One small leader roll of v hard easily last me over six months.

I think guys use FC rock a bit in mono but i don't really run it. EDIT i think FC rock is the leader the main line version is FC basic

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Brock I have a mate who is raving about Platypus Lo Stretch mono....and as the name implies isn't as stretchy as normal mono


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

platypus platinum or super 100 you dont need braid or lo stretch for trolling


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys. I heard about fluro line possibly being a deterrent because the fish can see it, i wasn't sure whether this was just some rubbish information passed down by novice fisherman or not, as i was under the impression fish didnt have real good eyesight in relation to colour. I dont mind going with a clear line, was just handy having the fluro one for visibility. I use platypus pretest fluro on my other lines at the moment and it seems to be pretty good stuff, what kg or lb rating would you suggest for a 5600 reel? I would go the platinum, however i do some bait fishing aswell whenever i go out in a stink boat with a friend or the old man.

cheers for the help so far

Brock


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ill vouch for the lo-stretch, great stuff i use it on my baitrunner.
i use 15lb but in the end it all comes down to diamiters and how much you wanna fit on your reel, if want to fit alot of line on (say youd already picked what lb you where gonna run with) choice the brand that has smallest dia.

Im not sure exactly but when i was looking for line to put on my baitrunner i knew i wanted 15lb and as much of it as possible, so it came down to types, both the same brand (platypus) one being lo-stretch and the other being platinum, i think it came down to 0.03-0.04mm difference in diameter which equaled about an extra 30 meters on my reel. also i just realy wanted to try the lo-stretch coz id heard good things.

BUT remember this braid has a much smaller dia. (say you could get 50lb braid and it be the same dia. as 15lb mono) and braid will also last you longer (not constantly chopping and tying on at the end, you put on a leader meaning very little braid is lost) thus it may work out better and cheaper in the long run, not mention the extra feel offered by braid.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm another who doesn't use braid. I have a baitcaster that I've alternated between braid and mono (currently braid) but can't seem to make my mind up. Like everyone knows braid can't be matched for feel, I just baulk at the cost as I seem to change it more often than mono. We must be like the people who still write cheques and use fax machines!

I use Platypus Platinum as it's pretty small diameter for the strength. Haven't used too many other mono's to compare.


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

so platypus seems to be the constant name to pop up so far, now its a matter of low stretch, platinum or pretest. I may try the low stretch but ill see how i go, on the other hand is it better to run braid on a smaller reel than it is a bigger reel? i know i have a mate who runs it on a 6600 and he reckons its a pain in the ass because it knots up really easy in a baitcaster, however i am keen to try it, i was going to run it in my 6600 baitcaster once that runs out of line, but if its more convenient in a smaller baitcaster ill snatch one of those firelines on special at BCF at the moment


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

The good quality name brand mono is not that much cheaper than braid, EG it will cost you around $30 a spool for platypus lo stretch or similar. 
I find the daiwa line reasonable value, I use the 6lb from Kmart or big W (cant remember which) on my kids bass bait setups with no problems at all. Costs under $10 a spool and is quite thin.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

brocky i think for trolling and especially with your little abu , lo stretch mono is fine. in fact a little bit of stretch may actually help with shock absorption.
braid is the go for deep water though as you can keep in contact with your lure.
i know some of the charter boat dudes wont have braid on their boats as they are constantly fixing birds nests .
braid is super strong, personally i love 6 lb braid and it seems to last forever.


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the input so far everyone. Ive used some of the jarvis walkers stuff before, its good while it lasts but it doesnt last very long in life i dont think, wouldnt mind spending an extra 10 buks for something that will endure harsh conditions. Its a hard decision! 30 bucks for a mono is pretty ridiculous, better off with a braid, however im thinking of just getting some platinum, last i saw it wasnt too expensive. Id lash out for the lo stretch if it was cheaper. I know my old man is running platinum on one of his other reels and it is 15 pound line but rather thin! would you go for a high strength small diameter or a medium diameter medium strength? (eg 8-10 pound).

cheers for any help!


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Brock, my opinion, pull the old wallet out mate and spend the extra bucks  Sounds like you get out quite a bit, so its a worthwhile investment.

4-6lb fireline braid in a flouro colour which will break at almost double the stated strength, a spool of 8lb FC Rock clear leader, learn the albright/double uni to join the two lines together and you are away.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> . It is of course the famous yellow solid fiberglass Alvey blackfish reel. Beautifully balanced, great feel and control, a truly outfit that I think would give any of the modern setups a run for their money.


occy I only use mono on my Alveys, and just get the cheap stuff at BigW or Kmart from the bargain bin, and just hoist it out every year....reasoning being sun and heat does more damage than wear and tear in the sub tropical climate, and really don't think I've lost a fish due to line failure by using the cheaper stuff.....but always bought quality in game fishing days


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I popped into BCF this morning for some last minute shopping and to buy some mono for my overhead outfit in preparation for the Mackay monsters. After looking at the prices and spool lengths in horror I decided to get some Platypus lo Stretch as I am used to braid. Got 300m of 15kg for about $20 I think, I cant find the till slip. I was tempted to buy heavier but A I dont need 500m of line and $45 for 500m is scary.

I have some Platypus Pre test and the lo stretch has about 1/10th the stretch of that so I am happy.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Brock I have a new 300m spool of the 4kg platypus low stretch in pink. I thought it said 4pd when I bought it and of coarse the first thing I do with any fishing gear receipts is ditch them before the missus finds them, so now this line is useless to me in the short term. You are quite welcome to have this line if you want it, you just need to be able to pick it from me as I couldn't be bothered stuffing about and posting it etc. I am on the northside of brisbane at Bracken Ridge if you come by this area for any reason or go for fish up this way. I also work from Milton and I am often in the CBD if this helps also.

Kev


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

That would be awesome kev, im in need of some for my other baitcaster. Ill send you a pm next time im out that way, might come out for a fish somewhere northside sometime, will let u know incase you are interested in coming out for a paddle


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Hey Brock200

Lo-stretch is great but my advice to you is use a good leader, you need it to absorb the hits on the troll, not only that but it will help with abrasion on snags and reefs possibly even gills...

One other thing, look for line diameter, just a personal thing but, for me the more line on a reel the better, you never know when that fish of a life time will come along and run wild.....a carry over from rock and surf fishing


----------



## weapon (Dec 9, 2007)

I have moved to decent mono rather than braid for my mainly snapper fishing. I have found Penn 10X (from Woolies) and Black Magic mono to be good abrasion resistant, not too big a diameter, good knot holding and reasonable price. I prefer them over the Platypus lines in my experience. Currently also trying Berkley mono Extra Tuf in red, still early days for this one.


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

ive always used MAXIMA and found it to be quite good. from 6-25lb lines. my step father always used it aswell.. so figured if he used it for 20+ years.. ive continued on with it.

but now going in the other direction.. and looking into braid.


----------

